# [SOLVED] ograniczony dostęp do hald

## c0oba

Ostatnio po jakimś updacie straciłem dostęp do hald z poziomu usera. Niestety nie wiem dokładnie co była update'owane, ponieważ dopiero teraz zdałem sobie sprawę co jest przyczyną.

Otóż najpierw zauważyłem że z gnome'owego dialogu do wyłączania systemu zniknęły guziczki usypiania, oraz przestały się automatycznie mountować wszelkie nośniki danych na usb. Dziś okazało się że gnome-volume-manager się nie uruchamia. To nakierowało mnie na przyczynę tych objawów. Najprawdopodobniej hald nie jest dostępny z poziomu usera, ponieważ gdy zalogowałem się graficznie na roota, to wszystkie te usługi działają. Może ktoś wie jak naprawić ten problem?Last edited by c0oba on Wed Jul 01, 2009 10:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

odpal z palca gnome-volume-manager i zobacz czy nie ma jakiegos bledu.

----------

## c0oba

Naprawiłem. Dodałem usera do grup plugdev i haldaemon. Prawdopodobnie tylko ta pierwsza jest potrzebna, ale zadziałało dopiero po restarcie kompa. Wczoraj testowałem tylko z restartem xów, bo myślałem że wystarczy się przelogować żeby złapał grupy. Widocznie konieczny był restart hald.

Btw: Nie, nie dawało żadnych errorów do konsoli, tylko pięknego dialogboxa który oświadczał że hald nie jest wystartowany.

----------

